# End of the Road



## cunningplan (Oct 19, 2013)

One of the lads in work told me about this place, he lived nearby until a few years ago, he said when he used to go there when he was a kid and there was still lots there, including desks chairs and paperwork, but its all gone now. Most of the place has been set on fire at one time or another.
I have not got a clue what it was, but I have a feeling it was a sports or leisure club for one of the big company's near by.
I must have passed a few PRIVATE. KEEP OUT trespassers will be prosecuted signs but managed to park near to it. had a bit of a scare when a truck headed my way, luckily they drove passed and I heard them unlock a gate and go in somewhere.
There are some much the same but a full set can be found here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636728525614/














































There's always a single shoe somewhere??








Watching You


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 19, 2013)

Really nicely composed pics!  
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 20, 2013)

What a tip!ace pics.


----------



## redrum77 (Oct 21, 2013)

nice set of photos


----------

